# Just Introducing Myself



## Emily (Oct 14, 2005)

I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Emily and while I do not have a planted tank of my own, I do work with native aquatic plants. I work at the Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility on the restoration crew. We do research on native and exotic aquatic plants and culture native aquatic plants to plant in lakes around the US to restore the native plant community. I live in Denton and will graduate in December from the University of North Texas with a BS in Biology specializing in aquatic ecology. I have a 58 gallon reef aquarium and have kept many freshwater tanks. I look forward to getting to know you all, learning, and seeing some beautiful tanks. So...hello!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Emily,

Welcome and if it's not too late please come to this month's meeting - Saturday, Oct 15, at 1 PM:

4945 Morris Ave., apt. 1350
Addison, TX, 75001
phone: 214-788-0789

Two of the club members visited Japan recently and one of them will show pictures and comment about their trip.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, 

Welcome to the group. If you will look around, you'll see that the AGA had their convention a couple years ago in Dallas and we visited the Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility. It was very interesting. 

Anyway, come to the meeting if you can. 

I was one of the people that want to Japan, but I live in Virginia. Feel free to pick on Ricky that my pictures are better than his 

Ben


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey there.. Im graduating from UNT with a degree in Biology as well- I bet Ive seen you around!

Welcome =o)


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Actually, we've been to LAERF two times. Once with just the DFWAPC members and then the field trip for the AGA convention.


----------



## Emily (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, thank you though. I'll try to post some pictures of our facility here soon, if I can figure out how.

Emily


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Welcome back anyway


----------

